# Pigeon with a broken wing



## MadCow (Mar 9, 2005)

This afternoon my girlfriend and I went out to do laundry. As we were walking through the driveway I noticed a pigeon on the icy ground. As we approached the pigeon tryed to retreat but it's left foot(?) was stuck in about 3-4 cm in the ice. I rushed to grab some warm water, it melted the ice, and the pigeon was freed. The foot looked really white for a bit though. It's been a few hours and my little friend "Birgandy" is recovering. We fed him some water using a suringe and he ate some bread. He slept for a few hours and his feet look fine now. 
We let him wobble around to see if he can fly but it seems like its left wing is broken or very hurt.
I have no idea how long the pegion was there. Yesterday temperatures here in Toronto were very warm and all the ice was melted. A cold front moved in during the night and the temperatures dropped 15 degrees Celsius within three hours, making it -19. I am guessing that explains how the pigeons foot got stuck in the ice. 

*I need your help people, what should I do about the broken wing? Any input would be really appriciated by the pigeon.*


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

hi it is a good thing that u helped this poor little pigeon if you wouldent have helped him he would have probably died. About the broken wing are you sure it is broken?? leave him for a while and see if the wing gets better if it doesnt than you either need to help him or you can find a vet, and bring him to them. GOOD LUCK!!!

JONATHAN


----------



## MadCow (Mar 9, 2005)

I am going to try and nurse him back to health and watch his wing. If it does not get better I will make a splint of some sort for it. Originally we were going to take the pigeon to the "Humane Society" but I am pretty sure they will put him down..people tend to look down on pigeons. Can't afford to take him to a vet.


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

well it is good that you are taking care of him i am sure he will do fine in your care and yes a splint is a good idea if he does have a broken wing. how is he doing is he eating good or not to much?? can he walk ok?? Oh ya and welcome to pigeons.com if you need to ask anymore questions be sure to ask me or someone else.

Jonathan


----------



## MadCow (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.

I've had him for about 4 hours now or so, he slpet for a good 2 hours. When we let him walk around he looked pretty healthy and aware. Does not look like frost bite left any permenant demage. He ate a few pecks of the bread and he had about 5ml of water. Hoping for a fast recovery.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Madcow,

Welcome and thank you so much for trying to provide help to this needy pigeon. I am going to provide you with two threads to get you started. The first one was provided by one of our moderators AZWhitefeather (Cindy) and gives you basic steps to saving a birds life.....just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


The second link will provide you with step by step instructions for setting a broken wing....just click on it:

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html




I am sure others will be along to advise you, but in the meantime, these two links should provide you with some helpful information...Thank you again for caring.

Linda


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

threre it is i was trying to look on the internet for how to fix a broken wing but it seems like you have it now.


----------



## MadCow (Mar 9, 2005)

I am very glad that this website exists. If I haven't found this message board this experience would be harder on me...thanks a lot for your input.

From all I have learned I am pretty sure that the pigeon is hydrated and does not have any other injuries except for his wing. His breathing is fine and he is very alert. He is passed out at the moment, he had a rough day. Thank you guys, from me and the pigeon.


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

now how is the pigeon doing is the wing better


----------



## mandalay (Mar 21, 2005)

*Same story across the world!*

Hello my name is Amanda and im from Sydney Australia. I can't believe we don't have a website like this (that i can find!) in Australia to help me care for a sweet little pigeon i found yesterday being attacked by a crow. He was dragging his right wing across the road and a crow was standing ON TOP of him! ...when i ran over the crow flew away, then he rolled into a puddle in the gutter. I scooped him out of the gutter so he didnt drown - and put him in my car. His right wing is broken (i think) - but its not drooped to one side? - yet he just can't move it - in fact its almost like he can't move either of them...neither of them flap around - they only expand once he falls over - but if he can expand them out once he falls over then they arent broken surely? I rang some wildlife rescuers and they don't really want to know about it- and the vet just wants to put him down - I was about to take him up to the vet to be put down (their advice was that even if i 'fix' his wing - he will never fly the same and he will be picked on & killed anyway..so its best to put him down..) - but then he suddenly went crazy in the box like he was trying to beg me not too.. i just cant give up on him like that... Now he's my 'pet' ) but i dont know what to do? He is wobbly on his right side when he walks and he keeps spinning his little head around. As far as i can tell he's not in pain - but how do i know? He won't eat or drink and its been 24 hours since the incident happened. I'm going to race out now and get a syringe to get him to drink like it says to do - in the meantime could someone help me by posting a message about what could be wrong if he cant move BOTH his wings? If one is broken - then do they normally flap the other one out? I didn't want to touch him too much after his shock in case he died of further shock being handled by a human! should i keep him warm in a box inside?? He looks like an adult bird.. I can't believe nobody in the animal welfare community wants to care about him because "it's just a pigeon"
INHUMANE!
Amanda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Amanda, 

And thank you for rescuing this poor pigeon. Please put him somewhere warm, somewhat dark and quiet. I'm glad you've gone to get the syringe to supply water to him because it sounds like he might not be able to drink himself. When you're giving him water with the syringe, make sure it goes back far enough into his mouth, past his tongue. Can you feel his breastbone and see if it's sharp? He may be starving as well but please don't feed him quite yet. Water is first priority. It's hard to say what could be wrong with the bird. He has symptoms of a virus but it could be other things as well. Are you familiar with pigeons at all and can you give us an idea of whether he's a younger bird or full grown? A picture would be great as well for us to see if you can post one. The important things right now are what I said in the beginning, keep him warm, calm, and quiet. Offer him water carefully and slowly. If there are any other symptoms, or things you forgot to mention, let us know. Hopefully we will get more advice soon from other members. It's late over here however in the Western hemisphere but there are a few night owls that come on throughout the night.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hello,

Thank you for fighting for this pigeon!

You said that the pigeon was spinning his head round. Was he sort of turning it over so his body was upright but he was looking at the sky?

If so. this is referred to as stargazing and in Europe and America would be a symptom of both Paramyxovirus (PMV) and paratyphoid. 

I don't think that PMV has reached Australia, which could mean it most probably has paratyphoid which is a bacterial infection that can be treated treated with Baytril.

Wing and leg paralysis and loss of balance can also be symptoms of paratyphoid . Another symptom can be swellings on the joints. You might also see listlessness, loss of weight and difficulty breathing.

The symptoms of pigeon PMV are very similar to paratyphoid but because there is no effective treatment, just nursing care. Many people treat pigeons with PMV with Baytril just in case there is an opportunistic secondary infection.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cynthia,

What do you of as a good source for purchasing "Baytril"?

I found some today, and it was something like $50.00 for a small quantity.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> I found some today, and it was something like $50.00 for a small quantity.Phil


Feed/tack stores, on-line pigeon supply houses, or get a prescription and buy in Mexico. Strangely, you can't buy Baytril in Mexico without a prescription, but you can buy Cipro without one (Cipro is the human equivalent of Baytril). Also check Canadian pharmacies. Our rescue groups here in So. Cal. pool our funds and have Spanish speaking folks go to Mexico to buy a lot of our bird/animal meds .. HUGE savings! Buying on-line is also usually a good or at least better deal than your vet.

Terry


----------



## mandalay (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who has posted a reply.. after reading through the posts and monitoring him i truly think he has paratyphoid - yes Cynthis he spins his head around like he has some kind of awful nervous twitch and looks upwards. It would also explain why his wings seem ok sometimes and not other times. I have extended his wings and they dont seem broken. Yes his chestbone is sticking out Brad..and i gave him water as you said, and also a warm dark spot - but he is still not eating.. As i was giving him water i looked down at my top and all these horrid little things (feather lice!) were on me. Poor little thing... It Doesn't sound too good for him. Im going to try and find some Baytil now... please anymore suggestions let me know.
Thank you for your help
Amanda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Amanda, 

Thanks for the update. Yes, it seems like his problems are neurological instead of physical. You may be looking at a long road to recovery for this pigeon. If it's paratyphoid, you will need to treat aggressively with the baytril, 3 weeks anyways. Due to the head twisting and spinning, he will most likely not be able to eat on his own. You will more than likely have to feed and give water to him yourself for awhile. Otherwise, can you find a liscenced rahabilitator in your area that will take on this pigeon? The responsibility of looking after this very needy pigeon might be a little overwhelming for you but please keep us updated though on what you decide.

P.S. the feather lice is easy to treat. I'm not sure of the products down under but "Sevin" is a product we have here that is found at your local garden centres and you just sprinkle this on the bird. There is a pigeon company that sells excellent products in Oz. It's called the Australian pigeon Co. Here's the website: http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/

You may be able to order the baytril and other things necessary through them 

Good luck!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Amanda, 

I have had fairly good luck seduceing Lice from Birds, by having a slightly warmer-then-the-Bird heating pad close to the Bird, in a coolish room, so the Lice can crawl off the Bord on to the cloth covering of the Heating Pad, where I would gather them up on scotch tape or masking tape and discard them. Or, by having a Heating Pad at an appropriate temperature for the Bird, as usual, and then lifting the Bird off now and then to gather the migrated Lice then. These kinds of Lice to not have any interest in People, we are too 'cool' for them...

Best of luck with your little one!

Thank you for helping him/her...

Phil
el ve


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Amanda, 

If the pigeon can't eat or drink you will have to first rehydrate it and then force feed by hand.

You might be able to get some electrolytes and rehydrating solution specifically for pigeons, otherwise the home made solution is to mix 1 pint (or half a litre) of warm water with half a tablespoon of glucose (sugar will do as a last resort) and half a *teaspoon * of salt.

You must avoid liquid being inhaled into the trachea. Pigeons don't have a diaphragm so can't cough, so inhaling water can be immediately fatal.

It is possible to get water straight into a pigeon's crop, by-passing the trachea but with a pigeon that twists its head that will be difficult. Try to hold his head still and dip his beak in a deep dish of water, hopefully that way he will drink on his own. Otherwise do it by placing a small amount in the bowl of his lower beak, to the right hand side, so that he will swallow naturally.

You can use any dog food or soaked dog biscuits, take a small moist piece of food (I about the size of my fingernail), gently force the beak open and poke the food to the very back of the beak. Try to get about a tablespoon in. Because he is so thin, try to feed three times a day but two will do.

You might be able to find Baytril in the shops there. John has managed to buy the Australian Baytril under the counter at a pet shop and I think it is sole without prescription in Belgium.

BTW Phil I am in the UK, the last time I bought Baytril it cost the equivalent of $80 I think but I have found somewhere on-line that sell is for half that price if I can get the vet to sign a prescription.


Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the e-mail address of one of our former members who is a rehabber in Australiaand has experience of pigeons:

[email protected]  

I can't remember where she is, I think it is Sidney but really not sure! If so, she might be able to demonstrate how to feed the pigeon otherwise she may be able to advise on where to get the right meds and information.

I have also e-mailed another member who I know lives in Sidney. However, I don't know whether we have her current e-mail.  

Cynthia


----------



## egbertpigeon (Dec 4, 2002)

*hi cynthia - got your msg*

Hi amanda

Good on you for taking in this pigeon. which part of sydney are you in?
I'm in sydney too - potts point/kings cross. are you nearby? I've rescued a few pigeons in my time (with varying degrees of success), but never one with paratyphoid! gosh, i wouldn't know where to start with that one. we've just had broken legs, underfed fledglings in the rain, advanced pigeon pox, and chlamydia.

The vet that we've taken pigeons to in the past was quite sympathetic. he was based in randwick, but i can't remember his name. unfortunately the two birds we've taken to him have passed away as he's not a specialist avian vet and they were both advanced cases. we now have budgies and take them to alex rosenwax in waterloo. he's a brilliant avian vet, but i don't know if he would take a pigeon. you could ask him though. the vet's number is: 9319 6111. he also has a website: www.birdvet.com.au. I hope that helps. 

cheers, 

Lisa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Lisa,

Great to hear from you again, it is so reassuring to have someone on the spot that knows the contacts.

Cynthia


----------



## mandalay (Mar 21, 2005)

My little pidgy died today :-(
But a big thank you to those who tried to help me save him.
Amanda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Amanda, 

Sorry to hear this news. Sometimes they are just too far gone and even medicines wouldn't have helped. Thanks for trying, caring and for letting us know.

Take care,


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Amanda,


Ohhhh...

I am sorry...

Thank you for trying so hard to help the little one...


Phil


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

oh poor thing i no u did your best for trying to help him


----------

